# Favourite HW monosynth?



## pmountford (Jan 17, 2021)

Having a lot of fun with a newly purchased Novation Summit. Got me thinking about what would compliment it. A monosynth? Matrixbrute, Quantum/Iridium? Prefer warmer sound, preset memory, no patch cables, plenty hands on controls.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jan 17, 2021)

Pro3 SE looks and sounds great with an amazing interface - but maybe not as warm as you’d want. But, wow.

Studio Electronics Boomstar MKII gives you your choice of filters but also isn’t necessarily warm. Not sure about presets.

Vermona Quad would be amazing but is huge and no presets. Dreadbox would be a step down and also no presets (except Typhon).

Erica Synths DB-01 would be high on the list. If you can find a used Moog Siren I’d add that to the list.

Do you want to go more digital or more analog? Summit sits between.

if I had the space and money I’d buy the Pro3.


----------



## pmountford (Jan 18, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> if I had the space and money I’d buy the Pro3.


Well I just have the space.... the rest is gear lust. 

Thanks for the suggestions. Not heard of most of those. Prefer analog as really after a warmer sound and something that preferably works live (hence presets) hopefully to pair with string players. Still exploring Summit but it lacks on Arp/Sequencer side so looking for something that does rhythmical and/or bass. In an ideal world it would have sequencer for controlling external HW. Pro3 looks interesting and several mentioned on previous thread when originally looking for HW.


----------



## shponglefan (Jan 18, 2021)

I'd probably go with a Moog, especially if you're looking for something to handle bass duties. The Moog Subsequent 37 seems to tick all the boxes in what you're looking for.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jan 18, 2021)

shponglefan said:


> I'd probably go with a Moog, especially if you're looking for something to handle bass duties. The Moog Subsequent 37 seems to tick all the boxes in what you're looking for.


If you like how it sounds, the Pro3 is a FAR more capable synth, though, in terms of features. But, ultimately, it comes down to that: listening and seeing which one you like most and then deciding on what features you need/want.

If you just want a little analog monosynth desktop (no keys) to compliment the Summit, I think that one of the following would work great: SE-02, Typhon, DB01.


----------



## Gerbil (Jan 18, 2021)

MFB Dominion 1. Lovely super-warm monosynth.


----------



## pmountford (Jan 18, 2021)

Thanks for your suggestions so far. 

I do really like the sound of the Moog Sub 37 from the walkthroughs and demoes I've watched so far. It ticks a lot of boxes sound wise. The Pro 3 seems to have it all but I'm just not hearing great demos, or atleast the warmth from the Moog yet. Is that because the Pro 3 can do so much that any warmth isn't captured in the demoes I've watched so far? Tricky, because to me this Summit is plenty warm enough for me.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jan 18, 2021)

The pro3 will not be as “warm”. But you can make adjustments to soften it, I’m sure. Sequential synths tend to be more bold (except for the Prophet 5/10 which are also warmer). The sub37 will have far fewer features and far less flexibility. Both sound great in general. Just depends on what you want to do with them.

The Summit + Pro3 = probably never need another synth as long as you have those. I’d personally end up with another mono if I got the sub37 (like the DB01, or the SE-02 I already have).

ideally you could safely play them in a store.


----------



## pmountford (Jan 18, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> The Summit + Pro3 = probably never need another synth as long as you have those.


Wishful thinking maybe? Watching the SonicState review again and the Pro 3 really does look like a big bag of tricks.


----------



## José Herring (Jan 18, 2021)

If you can stomach the name I've been looking at the Behringer Cat synth and I'm liking what I'm hearing.


----------



## pmountford (Jan 18, 2021)

Yes, that Cat does sound good - and great value. If it wasn't leaving the studio it could be good, but I'm looking more for presets (for quick live patch setup), arp/sequencer and FX to be included too, ideally.


----------



## Kevinside (Jan 18, 2021)

another vote for Sequential Pro 3... what a great synth...


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 18, 2021)

I have complemented my Novation Peak with a Moog Minitaur. Pretty great combination.


----------



## pmountford (Jan 19, 2021)

Just seen the Moog Sub 25 which is pretty similar to the Sub 37 but without the keys, no arp and less mod routing. Any thoughts?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jan 19, 2021)

If you want Moog, go Moog 

Here's the ladder filter on the Pro3. It's not quite as harmonically rich, but close. But then you can always change to one of the other filters on the Moog and get those sequencer lanes going and... oh, wait, can't do either of those on the Moog.



Again, it just comes down to what speaks to you. The Pro3 is one of those synths I'll never have but will want for a long time. The Moogs all sound really good, but none of them have ever "spoken" to me like other synths have.

If you want to substitute a synth string for a Kontakt sample of a string, then a Moog might be the way to go. If you want to add synths that compliment and blend with orchestral, I suspect a Sequential or Roland (vintage) may work better - something a little more crisp with fewer harmonics (as I'd put it).


----------



## pmountford (Jan 19, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> If you want Moog, go Moog


Yep, you're right, point taken!

Thanks for that link - much appreciated. Not heard anything like that in the other videos on the Pro3. Like you say, the Pro 3 is far more versatile.


----------



## Florens (Jan 21, 2021)

This one deserves to be more well known: Trax Retrowave


----------



## pmountford (Jan 21, 2021)

Florens said:


> This one deserves to be more well known: Trax Retrowave


Thanks for this. Sounds interesting. Maybe not for what I'm after for live use though.

In my case, both the Moog Sub 25 and Pro 3 currently 'speak' to me, although not sure whether wife will continue 'speaking' to me at this rate.. 

Any synth news from NAMM 2021, other than the Korgs?


----------



## wst3 (Jan 21, 2021)

A lot of realy cool synthesizers mentioned!

Well I have a tendency towards lazy and cheap, so my favorites are two that I've owned for decades, an ARP 2600 and a Korg MS-20. Both have been reissued, but I've not played with the newer versions. I have heard good things about them.

In terms of something just a little more modern (as in still in production) I picked up two new synths in the last couple years...

The Roland SE-02 sounds wonderful. I am still struggling with programming it, the "user interface" could be a little clearer<G>. But it sounds beautiful! No regrets!

The Pittsburgh Modular Microvolt 3900 is a bit of a departure for me, and that was why I bought it. I had set out to build a modular synth, but something about this caught my ears. It is described as a "West Coast" style synthesizer, and it is a new world for me. Oddly enough, I find it a little easier to program than the SE-02. A little anyway.

Familiarity means that I still find the ARP 2600 and the Korg MS-20 easier to work with. Not sure I'd want to take either of them out of the studio though. The other two are ready for the road!


----------



## ed buller (Jan 21, 2021)

doesn't get any better...yes others have more bit's....but nothing sounds as good!

best

e


----------



## Crowe (Jan 21, 2021)

Price doesn't seem to be an issue for you; I've been maintaining my gear-wishlist for the last few years and at some point decided that I have no business buying a mono-synth that's over 500 euros. As such, my choices are:

Circuit Mono Station (Bass Station 2)
Toraiz AS-1 (Dave Smith collab, Prophet 6 voice)
Roland SE-02 (nuff said)

All of these have Patch Memory.

The CMS is a weird version of the BS2 with a sequencer and patch-flipping, as opposed to a keybed. I love my Circuit so it feels like a reasonable expansion to me.

The other two synths have built-in sequencers, but you really need an external keyboard for 'em. A Keystep would do the job nicely.


----------



## Florens (Jan 21, 2021)

What about the behringer arp 2600?


----------



## dgburns (Jan 21, 2021)

Fer me, the moog sub37 is good. What I like about it is that if I have a sound in my head, I can ‘get there’ really fast. It doesn’t matter what the sound is. This synth excels at anything monophonic where you want some movement in the sound. It has depth, but is approachable.
Especially good for bass lines, lead lines, those outer space retro fx ( surprisingly used by moi far more than I would admit, mostly due to there accessibility) Any arpeggio, especially with lfo, filter movements.

It’s something you can walk up to, turn a few knobs on the right starting patch, and you can get into surprisingly original territory very fast.

But it won’t replace a Pro3. I would use them in tandem.


----------



## pmountford (Jan 21, 2021)

Thanks @dgburns. Aswell as bass I'm looking for pulses, mellow, warm, resonating rhythmic lines, if that makes sense? Suptle sound, but with character. I'm thinking the Sub 25/37 lends itself to this. Could Pro 3 or Se02 do this well enough? Keep watching youtube videos but not heard enough to totally convince me yet. And as much as I'd like more than one, I don't have unlimited budget.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jan 21, 2021)

pmountford said:


> Thanks @dgburns. Aswell as bass I'm looking for pulses, mellow, warm, resonating rhythmic lines, if that makes sense? Suptle sound, but with character. I'm thinking the Sub 25/37 lends itself to this. Could Pro 3 or Se02 do this well enough? Keep watching youtube videos but not heard enough to totally convince me yet. And as much as I'd like more than one, I don't have unlimited budget.


The SE-02 can do mellow and warm (I've had one for 2+ years), but it's not it's sweet spot - it likes to be more cutting and clear. Given that, I'd file it away as a close but not quite.

The Pro3 can do largely anything, I think (except lots of polyphony!). It has a lot of features and a lot of sonic possibilities. And, while I'd take this one in a heartbeat, it sounds like, for your likes/wants/needs...

Try a Moog. If you can swing the expense, I think the Sub37 would make you the happiest out of all the bunch. If you can't, I'd poke around to see if you could find a used Moog Siren (discontinued product) vs. the 25, as something in the neighborhood but maybe less expensive, more portable as it has no keys, and may allow you to save up and get the 37 faster if you want.

At $1600 USD retail for a paraphonic synth, that's also within $600 of a new Prophet6 desktop......

Not sure what the used market for either is like.


----------



## pmountford (Jan 22, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Not sure what the used market for either is like.


Moog Sirin £600 used
Moog Subsequent 25 £750 new
Moog Sub 37 £900 used
Moog Subsequent 37 £1300 new
Sequential Pro £1400 new

I thought the Subsequent 25 was priced favourably but without any hands on experience I don't really know for sure. Not in any rush as this Summit is pretty deep - still gone through only a fraction of the presets as so many just call out to be tweaked and played... Got to crack on with project so will find out what's lacking in the next few weeks.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jan 22, 2021)

I love my Mother-32. Got it new for 555€.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jan 22, 2021)

pmountford said:


> Moog Sirin £600 used
> Moog Subsequent 25 £750 new
> Moog Sub 37 £900 used
> Moog Subsequent 37 £1300 new
> ...


Since you have a great synth already that can be used as a controller (presumably), I think a used Siren is a real option if looking to get "that sound", but also not spend "that money"  Limited presets, etc., but I'd think you could use the Summit to drive it. The Sub25 gives up a lot of functionality vs. the 37, but, maybe you don't need that functionality for the uses you want it for?


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Jan 22, 2021)

I've got both the Sub 37 and the Matrix Brute. I prefer the Brute in most situations and its matrix layout means that mod routing and sequencing are more flexible and accessible.


----------



## Solarsentinel (Jan 23, 2021)

pmountford said:


> Moog Sirin £600 used
> Moog Subsequent 25 £750 new
> Moog Sub 37 £900 used
> Moog Subsequent 37 £1300 new
> ...


I don't know what you want in term of synth capabilities but the sub25 and 37 are pretty different. Sure they have both duo paraphonic and have the multidrive but the sub 37 is far more complete. It has a way more save presets (256 - only 15 for the sub 25), 2 LFO and better routing options. The sub 37 have a little screen to dive into options that is very handy when you have to.
I like moogs products but it's a pain to dive into options when there is no screen. and you have to look to the manual every time to not loosing...
So If if you have not the budget choose the sub 25, but i think for the price difference you'll get a lot more with the sub 37 in term of synth capabilities.



Stephen Baysted said:


> I've got both the Sub 37 and the Matrix Brute. I prefer the Brute in most situations and its matrix layout means that mod routing and sequencing are more flexible and accessible.


Yes Matrixbrute and Polybrute are great too. They have both plenty of hands control and have a nice warm sound.


----------



## pmountford (Jan 23, 2021)

5 minutes hands on on each would make it alot quicker to choose, oh well... Slight rethink following all your helpful feedback.(yeah, I know I should be doing this over gearslutz but you guys are a nicer bunch, right? 🤓 ) 

So choice of Pro 3, Sub 37, MatrixBrute.

Desirables are: keyboard, arp/seq, presets, direct knob control, inspires creativity, sufficiently different to the Summit. I'm thinking all 3 sufficiently tick these boxes?


----------



## FGBR (Jan 23, 2021)

I recently got the Pro 3, very happy with it so far. Definitely an inspiring and fun synth with an intuitive, easy to use interface. Highly versatile, and plenty of knobs for quick, hands on control. Great sequencer. It can certainly sound warm, but doesn't really sound like a minimoog (nor is it trying to) if that's what you're actually looking for.

For live use weight could potentially be a consideration as well. The Matrixbrute is quite heavy at 20kg, with the Sub 37 at around 10kg and the Pro 3 at just over 7kg.


----------



## pmountford (Jan 23, 2021)

FGBR said:


> For live use weight could potentially be a consideration as well. The Matrixbrute is quite heavy at 20kg, with the Sub 37 at around 10kg and the Pro 3 at just over 7kg.


Yes, I'm with you on that. I'm not getting any younger and hauling round an RD2000 at 20kg is not much fun so the thought of adding another backbreaker... its the main downer for the Matrixbrute I can see.

It's not so much that I'm after a Moog synth per se, it's just that what I suspect I'll be needing is going to work better with a warmer tone so if the Pro 3 is fine in this territory then it's still a contender. There's just not alot of videos out there showing this.


----------



## AllanH (Jan 23, 2021)

I only own one analog mono synth, so with that: I really like my Roland/Studio Electronics SE-02. It sounds fantastic, has great companion software, good midi, and is an "enhanced" model D. By "enhanced" I mean that there are features, modulation, etc. not found on a Moog. It worth a look.


----------



## FGBR (Jan 23, 2021)

pmountford said:


> Yes, I'm with you on that. I'm not getting any younger and hauling round an RD2000 at 20kg is not much fun so the thought of adding another backbreaker... its the main downer for the Matrixbrute I can see.
> 
> It's not so much that I'm after a Moog synth per se, it's just that what I suspect I'll be needing is going to work better with a warmer tone so if the Pro 3 is fine in this territory then it's still a contender. There's just not alot of videos out there showing this.


As you say spending some time with these synths would answer a lot of questions, but not the easiest to arrange at the moment  (All music stores currently closed around my parts at least).

I hear you, quite a few of the presets, and as a result typically a lot of the early demos, tend to focus on the unique features and extended possibilities rather than more traditional/basic sounds.

As for the minimoog it's just hard to ignore in a conversation about warm sounding monosynths 
(For that kind of thing I have a Midimini V30, which sounds absolutely stellar, but it's rack format with no presets or sequencer so it doesn't fit your criteria in any other respects than sound).

I haven't tried it myself, but as @AllanH, @wst3 and @Shiirai mentions, an SE-02 (with a separate midi keyboard/sequencer) could be a good option as well.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 23, 2021)

The Bass Station 2 is a killer synth, due in part to its super updates. I have the AFX Station version, and it rocks.


----------



## pmountford (Jan 23, 2021)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> The Bass Station 2 is a killer synth


Thx, will check it out. Having a Novation Summit, I guess I was looking to try a different manufacturer for a different 'sound', if that makes sense? Of course, I could be wrong in this approach.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 23, 2021)

Phil, perhaps go with Pro 3 instead then. Different sound, amazing synth. I LOVED my Pro 2 (and of course the old Pro 1!)


----------



## pmountford (Jan 23, 2021)

Apologies for keep harping on about a warm tone but I've come across this SonicState Friday Jam video of the Behringer Poly D and I really do love the tone of this instrument in Nick's play through, particularly around the 9:00 mark. (Shame there're no presets on the Poly D - not sure if the patches can be stored to PC?) Is this a unique Moog sound or is this sort of mellow tone possible on the MatrixBrute or even Pro 3? I assume this is Sub 37 territory too?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jan 23, 2021)

Yes, I’d still suggest a Moog based on what you’ve been responding to. I’d you can swing it, go big and get the best you can. Ideally, a sub37. Get it from somewhere you could return it if you really are unhappy for some reason.

when I heard the ob-6 I immediately knew it was probably the one. As soon as I used it in person I got chills. I’d set out to get a Minilogue XD and ended up ordering the OB-6 desktop instead!


----------



## pmountford (Jan 24, 2021)

I know the synth is a few years old but I decided on the MatrixBrute as this ticks the most boxes from what I've heard (will cross the live performance situation as needed... we've all got to get through this pandemic first).

Thanks @vitocorleone123 and others for your patience and help.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 24, 2021)

I have two Analog Mono-Synths in my Studio, all of my other synths are Poly. 

Moog Minimoog Model D & Moog Little Phatty Stage II, both sound amazing for monophonic synth sounds. (Basses, Leads, Noise, Perc., ...etc.) .


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 24, 2021)

Great choice. I had an MB for a couple years - very musical synth, looks and feels gorgeous! You’ll have a blast!


----------



## pmountford (Jan 24, 2021)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Great choice. I had an MB for a couple years - very musical synth, looks and feels gorgeous! You’ll have a blast!


Cheers Ned, I certainly hope to. I know you're rather a synth guru so I'm interested to hear why your MB is no longer with you? Did you just exhaust it's sound? Don't worry, it's too late to change my order now, so I don't mind what you say!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 24, 2021)

I made a big trade for a Waldorf Quantum, and needed to give up some heavy hitters! I miss the Matrixbrute, but it’s no Quantum.


----------



## pmountford (Jan 25, 2021)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> I made a big trade for a Waldorf Quantum, and needed to give up some heavy hitters! I miss the Matrixbrute, but it’s no Quantum.


No no no no no. I shouldn't have asked 🙃 I was looking at the Iridium amd was amazed by what I heard. Thankfully, it's way out of my league of knowledge and ability to know what to do with it. I'll leave that one to the experts.
Seriously though Ned, would love to hear how you get on with it.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 29, 2021)

TBH, I'm having more fun with my Hydrasynth (don't tell the Quantum)!


----------



## pmountford (Jan 29, 2021)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> TBH, I'm having more fun with my Hydrasynth (don't tell the Quantum)!


Interesting... I think you commented in another thread about how much you liked the Hydra. The desktop unit seems a cracking deal. Am I sensing a penchant towards a brighter, more wavetable like taste with the HS and Quantum? Or are they fulfilling your analogue needs too?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 29, 2021)

They can both sound analog with some effort, but I have other options in the studio.  And yeah, I have become more interested in hybrid synths, cyberpunksynthwave80s style.


----------



## Anthony Gilbert (Jan 29, 2021)

Although lacking presets, I would nominate the Vermona Lancet '15 for a warm, vintage sounding true analogue mono-synth module. https://www.vermona.com/en/products/synthesizer/product/mono-lancet-15/

I can dial-in basic sounds very quickly, and it starts to sound good equally as quick. (Not having presets has emerged as a positive - each track feels more personal and bespoke). It's beautifully made as well. Always surprised how little I read about them. I'm now looking at their lovely looking keyboard: https://www.vermona.com/en/products/synthesizer/product/14-analogsynthesizer/

Florens mentions the Trax RetroWave desktop. It's sounds really good (don't let the single VCO put you off), and something I plan to purchase this year.

For context, I also have a Moog Prodigy, Akai AX80, B Pro-1, Waldorf Rocket & Streitchfett, Mutable Ambika, Alesis QSR and Akai MPC Live 2.

The Vermona has become my "go-to" mono (and doing things I used to play on my poly), and love to use the VCF and Vibrato controls in real-time. Example here (28 seconds in to hear the Vermona):


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 1, 2021)

I’ve always used the Solaris, SE-1X and CODE 8 for my live Combo but just couldn’t find a single synth to replace all of them w/o having a keyboard as in a Moog One, or DSI synth, so I waited while packing these racks every week.

Heard a buddy using the Novation Peak and loved the quality of sound and of course it’s 3 oscillators so that’s a big sell for me. Solaris and the SE-1X/SE-02 have 3 and 4 Oscillators so wasn’t expecting the Peak to be as big in sound but was pleasantly surprised to see a single synth that can do various legato/re trigger leads, unison 2/4/8 for poly, and the 24k Wavetables are really high quality. The Filters and Envelopes are also excellent.

What a great live synth. Just got done programming several leads, big fat ones and less abusive ones like the 2 different leads for Micheal Jacksons Rock With You. Yes, I do covers, but do them well, and these leads were simple to re create on the Peak. I can recreate any Moog lead sound with the distortion setting in the filter area too.

This is a great cheap do it all in one package for guys who have a great MIDI Controller.


----------



## pmountford (Feb 2, 2021)

chimuelo said:


> What a great live synth.


It does have it's downside though. I love the Summit (which as you know is the keyboarded Peak) and because it can sound so beautiful you really can lose a lot of time playing and noodling. Instant gratification...and so easy to tweak. It surprised me.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 2, 2021)

pmountford said:


> It does have it's downside though. I love the Summit (which as you know is the keyboarded Peak) and because it can sound so beautiful you really can lose a lot of time playing and noodling. Instant gratification...and so easy to tweak. It surprised me.


Losing “track” of time is a good thing.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 3, 2021)

Not used to playing a synth where I tweak a stock preset and make it sound better so quickly.
The best hardware Filter that I have right now is on the Peak.
My Studio Electronics CS80 Clone on the CODE 8 is very nice, especially the LP, but Peaks BPF/HPF and the resonance are killing it.

Damn Filter is so nice I don’t need resonance on the BP/HP like other Filters I have.

It does a good job of retiring the SE-1X/CODE 8/Solaris synths.
Can’t replace them but this synth is very powerful, and way heavier than it looks.


----------



## pmountford (Feb 26, 2021)

Is there any justification or much duplication having a Moog Grandmother alongside the Matrixbrute? @Stephen Baysted mention his MB does most of his Moog Sub 37 tasks, IIRC. @Ned Bouhalassa, as a Grandmother and former MB user, (I think I read) any thought's on the Grandmother? I just picked up a DFAM (lovely deep tone) and while I'm stearing clear of modular, I don't mind dipping into semimodular hence possible Grandmother/DFAM combo. 

I do like the Behringer Poly D though aswell as a possibility for that Moog sound. (I'm aware this is paraphonic and Grandmother mono) But only listening experience is from youtube.. 

Or maybe I should realise enough is enough 🤔


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 26, 2021)

pmountford said:


> Is there any justification or much duplication having a Moog Grandmother alongside the Matrixbrute? @Stephen Baysted mention his MB does most of his Moog Sub 37 tasks, IIRC. @Ned Bouhalassa, as a Grandmother and former MB user, (I think I read) any thought's on the Grandmother? I just picked up a DFAM (lovely deep tone) and while I'm stearing clear of modular, I don't mind dipping into semimodular hence possible Grandmother/DFAM combo.
> 
> I do like the Behringer Poly D though aswell as a possibility for that Moog sound. (I'm aware this is paraplegic and Grandmother mono) But only listening experience is from youtube..
> 
> Or maybe I should realise enough is enough 🤔


It's never enough.

The Grandmother is very much worth getting. The MB can't touch it when it comes to raw sound, the Moog filter (I know the MB has the same type, but it's not quite as Moogy-y), the lovingly-distortable mixer section, the spring reverb, how portable it is (the MB, for eg, weighs a TON). It's also super easy to patch, plays well with modular.


----------



## pmountford (Feb 26, 2021)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> It's never enough.


Tell me about it - that's what I'm finding. But this one is going to be the last one for now, atleast.



Ned Bouhalassa said:


> The Grandmother is very much worth getting. The MB can't touch it when it comes to raw sound, the Moog filter (I know the MB has the same type, but it's not quite as Moogy-y), the lovingly-distortable mixer section, the spring reverb, how portable it is (the MB, for eg, weighs a TON). It's also super easy to patch, plays well with modular.


Thanks @Ned Bouhalassa. That was the conclusion I was coming to, so I appreciate your thoughts.


----------

